# Hello



## snake-byte (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Mike and I have been building Halloween props for the past couple of years. My props were done with embedded microcontrollers and they have been a blast to do, although very time consuming and challenging.

Last year I began a new controlling system so everything can be controlled from software, so I developed my own line of circuit boards with the help of the SSC-32 controller. I am now at the fabrication stage creating several 3 axis skulls and a fun comedy haunt this year and I'm sure I'll be around to get some help from the talent that I have seen here with making my props more life like or should I say more dead like.

Great to be here!


----------



## bitterroot Haunted (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome!

I took a look at your site and have to say the construction and neatness of your builds is impressive


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mike!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Snake


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome! Glad to see others working with microcontrollers. I do a lot of work with arduinos.


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You sound really advanced. I make pumpkins from balloons. That's about as advanced as I get.


----------

